# Network adapter connecting w/ router - but not able to connect to internet



## AnneRN (Jun 1, 2007)

hopefully someone that can help me will find this - I am finding this entire experience REALLY frustrating.

I have a Dell Latitude laptop running Windows Me. It worked fine for the past year with Belkin network adapter to main computer with linksys router...then, it didn't work. I bought new Belkin adapter - it got a signal from the router but couldn't connect to internet. So I bought a new Linksys network adapter. It is also definitely getting a signal from the linksys router - but can not connect to internet.

I am desperate here....and very frustrated. I went thru all sorts of "suggestions" from the Belkin support folks (or should I say "morons") none of which worked. So now I sit here with my Linksys network adapter with the some problem. The worst part of all this is - THIS WORKED A FEW MONTHS AGO. the only thing I can even remotely think of that might have had anything to do with this is I took the laptop to a hotel and went to connect to their wireless system - but they wanted a huge fee so I didn't connect....came home and forgot about it....but when my kids went to get online - we never could. 

PLEASE - any assistance would be greatly appreciated. (fyi - I am a Mom and a Registered Nurse, so while I am intelligent, I am not familiar with tech lingo and computer stuff - please be very specific with your help...thanks)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you sure that you aren't seeing someone else's wireless network? Do you have encryption enabled on your wireless router?

When you have attempted to connect, please do this:

Start, Run, COMMAND to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## AnneRN (Jun 1, 2007)

I can not copy and paste the results as 1) I do not know how from this screen - I went to "full Screen" and now don't know how to get back to the half screen with the options on it. Also, from the laptop with the problem - I can not connect to the internet - that is the problem...so I can't paste it on that computer - but I will re-type the info here:

DHCP Enabled....yes

IP Address.....0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask.............0.0.0.
Default Gateway............:
DHCP Server.......: 255.255.255.255
Primary WINS Server.....:
Secondary WINDS Server....:
Lease Obtained.......:
Lease Expires.......:

4 Ethernet Adapter:

Description.....PPP Adapter
Physical Address.....44-45-53-54-00-00
DHCP Enabled.....Yes
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Sunnet Mask......: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway.....:
DHCP Server....:255.255.255.255
Primary WINS Server.....:
Secondary WINDS Server....:
Lease Obtained.......:
Lease Expires.......:

This is all I see on the screen....(can you please be so kind as to tell me how to get out of here...thanks.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Alt-Enter swaps from full screen to windowed display.

I really do want to see all of it, including what is above the DHCP line. Try this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL >c:\IPCONFIG.TXT*

Browse to the root of C: and open IPCONFIG.TXT in notepad. Copy and paste the entire contents to a message here.


----------



## AnneRN (Jun 1, 2007)

When I enter the command you gave me - nothing comes up.

I tried just the IPCONFIG/ALL and a bunch of stuff runs by quickly - but I can not figure out how to scroll up to see it all....or how to copy it.

(I am not "literate" in DOS commands, computer lingo, commands,etc....so sorry)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"When I enter the command you gave me - nothing comes up."

ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt redirects the output into a text file called ipconfig.txt on the C: drive. Can you get that file to your posting computer (flash drive, CD, floppy, ...)?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember to put a space between the IPCONFIG and the /ALL, no other spaces.


----------



## bigsparklingnew (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. Anyone get this figured out??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

bigsparklingnew said:


> I'm having the same problem. Anyone get this figured out??


Please start a new thread if you want to address your issue.


----------

